

Show HN: Calculate changes in metrics by segments – Google Analytics-based - hammerhead
https://www.diffet.com

======
hammerhead
Thanks Gys, this is very helpful.

Yes it is a side project, so alpha then? :) Sorry I should have mentioned
earlier. And looking to see if there's interest before I put in more work.

Thanks for the pointer on 'We'. It does give the idea that this is manual - it
is not. It is done by machine.

The thought is user enters date ranges for comparison and changes in sessions
etc by different segments are calculated automatically for easy exploring.
Algorithm is very modest now. Just subtraction. But this can be enhanced to be
more intelligent e.g. give the answer in English on which segment saw drops
(hence the answers).

Thanks also for the pointer on examples. I think I should do a video.

Once again, thanks so much.

------
Gys
No examples ? No pricing info; if its free then why ? Is this in beta ? Who is
'we' ? Why should you be able to find the answers ? Do you use an algorithm or
do this by hand ?

Some of the questions that come to mind...

